# Less Well Known Vintage Citizen Chronographs



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Most people will know about the Citizen 'bullhead', a twin sub-dial model using Citizen's fine 8110a movement. Originally called the Challenge Timer and also nick-named the 'Easter Bunny', these are a popular style. But in the 1970's Citizen made a number of watches with the 8110a movement, as well as single sub-dial models with their 8100 movement. Some of these are quite hard to find.

All these chronographs are high-beat - 28,800bph - can be hand wound and have flyback capability (i.e. chrono can be zero'd whilst running and will instantly re-start). A modern day mechanical chrono with the same spec would no doubt not be cheap!

Here is a little 'family' of Citizens - two of them are versions of the 67-9577 / 8100 model, whilst the other is a 67-9038 using the 8110a movement. This one is on its original bracelet, and shares some of the design features and colours of the 8100's:



















Stephen


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow very cool.

Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

All good, but the one in the middle with that shade of light blue on the dial is very nice indeed. I have a bullhead, but I think yours are a more attractive design.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> All good, but the one in the middle with that shade of light blue on the dial is very nice indeed. I have a bullhead, but I think yours are a more attractive design.


The blue is indeed very nice, and the watch is pretty minty too, which is hard to find with these. In fact the blue on the other dial is extermely nice too, but I haven't really captured it in the photo. The cases on these are the 'helmet' style, not everyone's cup of tea, but they aren't too big either which suits me.

Stephen


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The black finish on the cases of these two examples is superb....I've only even seen these with very worn and battered black case. Are they NOS or has someone done some good work on these cases? :huh:


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> The black finish on the cases of these two examples is superb....I've only even seen these with very worn and battered black case. Are they NOS or has someone done some good work on these cases? :huh:


the black finish is susceptible to wear - these aren't NOS but are in good condition. The blue dialed one has some wear at the edges, you can just see that in the pic, on the upper edge. They don't appear to have been refinished or touched up.

Stephen


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Morris Minor said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > The black finish on the cases of these two examples is superb....I've only even seen these with very worn and battered black case. Are they NOS or has someone done some good work on these cases? :huh:
> ...


This pic shows the wear a little more clearly, although it's not a big problem, looks to have been caused by the wearer's sleeve / cuff:










Stephen


----------

